

Proposed technique for first human head transplant (Cephalosomatic anastomosis) - nileshtrivedi
http://www.surgicalneurologyint.com/article.asp?issn=2152-7806;year=2015;volume=6;issue=1;spage=18;epage=18;aulast=Canavero

======
paulhauggis
If they transplanted a 70 year old man's head on a 25 year old body, would
this increase his lifespan?

~~~
andrewchambers
And what if it was a cloned body grown in advance? would that eliminate
rejection?

